# Step Lighting?



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Anybody know where I can get these in the states? Or anything like the LED MiniDisc Scoop Lights? 
http://www.magiclite.com/

Looking at the distributor page entering the zip codes around me do not appear to exist and the company seems to only sell in Canada.

I was planning on installing these for the step down into the a sunken living room for a client. Do you guys prefer any other manufacturer for this type of application?

This is for the same job for the attorney who wanted a floor receptacle installed, seems like the scope of the job seems to keep growing. :thumbsup:


----------



## BackInTheHabit (Apr 12, 2008)

Have you tried the contact link on the site?

Have you thought about using rope lighting instead?


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Nope, haven't tried the 'contact us' part of the website. Talked to a lighting distributor this afternoon and the clients are going to meet with them later this week and pick something out. 

We both decided not to order anything off of the net considering we wouldn't be able to see the actual light output. The lighting distributor has a display with the lights in the link just made by another company. 

They have tried rope light and were not to thrilled with it. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## BackInTheHabit (Apr 12, 2008)

I've used THESE. They or an equivalent are available at local supply houses and also at Lowes and Home Depot.

Sounds like your client wants something more like LED lighting. Which above link also shows.


----------

